# Amazon Protection Petition



## tachikoma (Apr 16, 2009)

Avaaz - World to Dilma: Save the Amazon

"The Amazon is in serious danger: Brazil is on the verge of gutting its forest protection laws -- unless we act now, vast tracts of our planet’s lungs could be opened up to clear-cutting devastation.

This threat to the Amazon has sparked widespread anger and protests across the country and tensions are rising. In an effort to stifle criticism, armed thugs, allegedly hired by loggers, have murdered environmental advocates. But the movement is fighting back -- in four days, brave indigenous people are leading massive marches across Brazil to demand action and inside sources say President Dilma is considering vetoing the changes.

79% of Brazilians support a veto of the forest law changes and this internal pressure is leading some in Dilma's administration to back a veto. But we need a global cry of solidarity with the Brazilian people to really force Dilma's hand. Our global petition will be boldly displayed on banners at the front of the massive marches for Amazon protection. Let's reach one million to SAVE THE AMAZON! Sign the urgent petition and send this on to everyone. "

Pasted from site. Lets do our part.


----------



## fishman9809 (Dec 8, 2008)

Signed and sent to others. Hopefully the outcome won't be like the Belo Monte Dam decision. That was/is a huge tragedy and an outrage.


----------



## jwthought (Oct 30, 2004)

Signed, shared and posted on other forums, as well. 

Regardless of what the "law" allows, this is criminal...


----------



## Neontra (Aug 16, 2011)

Signed, shared, and donated 75$. I just looked at the rate of deforestation, and I couldn't believe what i'm seeing. I hope this works.


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

Signed and posted everywhere I can. Thank you for sharing


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Signed the petition. Hope more site members do -- many of the species in the hobby come from the Amazon, and I feel we have a duty to help conservation efforts.

Not to mention, the wiki site on the dam http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Belo_Monte_Dam#Environmental_effects says that the Xingu Dart-Poison frog (Allobates crombiei) is endangered by the dam


----------

